# Polizeiliche Vorladung: Falscher Name und Daten angegeben



## Anonymous (21 November 2004)

Hi Leute,

da ich nichts so richtiges gefunden habe, was auf mich zutrifft, mache ich ein neues Thema auf. Am 25.11 soll ich zur Polizei (schreiben vom 19.11). Mir wird vorgeworfen, dass ich unter Nutzung von falschen Daten (Name, Adresse, Kontonummer usw.) mir Zugang zu einem kostenpflichtigen Anbieter verschafft zu haben. Diese soll am 28.7.2004 um 17:31 Uhr der Fall gewesen sein. 
Ich habe DSL bei 1und1.

Tatsache ist: Bei einem seriosenwirkenden Spam habe ich auf den Link geklickt. Auf dieser Seite wurde ich als schon vorhandenes Mitglied geführt. Diese Seite war mir jedoch unbekannt (war übrigens ein Sexanbieter). Nach diversen Auforderungen mein Passwort (habe gar keines) usw. einzugeben, hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Ich beendete die Seite. Seitdem habe ich weder etwas von diesem Anbieter oder anderen gehört. Nun plötzlich diese Vorladung !!!

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an diesen Vorfall erinnern, da immer wenn ich die Seite beenden wollte, sofort ein Fenster auftauchte, indem ich Aufgefordert wurde etwas zu downloaden. Dieses Fenster erschien so schnell, dass ich slbst mit alt+F4 das ganze nicht beenden konnte. Mir blieb nur der Hardwarereset.

Danke für eventuelle Hilfe

Nessy


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2004)

*P.S.:*

P.S.: habe alles über Kabel laufen.

Nessy


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2004)

@ Nessy, dann erzähle einfach, so wie es Deiner Meinung nach war und der Kas is biss´n!


----------



## Nessy (21 November 2004)

*Schon, aber...*

haben die denn überhaupt etwas gegen mich in der Hand ??? Wie kann es sein, dass die Polizei mich anschreibt, wenn ich gar keine Ahnung habe was passiert ist !!! Ich habe nie einen Auftrag erteilt, noch irgendwelche Dienste in Anspruch genommen. Ich bin ja noch nicht mal sicher, ob es diese Aktion überhaupt war. Bisher hat sich noch kein Anbieter bei mir gemeldet, noch habe ich je eine Rechnung bekommen !!! Wie kann es denn sein, dass solche Anbieter überhaupt an meine IP-Adresse kommen ??? Bei wem liegt bie Beweislast ???

Fragen über Fragen die mich zur Zeit beschäftigen !!!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 November 2004)

*Re: Schon, aber...*



			
				Nessy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei wem liegt bie Beweislast ???


Also Deine Unschuld wirst Du kaum beweisen müssen. Übrigens darfst Du als Beschuldigter die Aussage verweigern. Wird Dich der ermittelnde Beamte auch noch drüber aufklären, bevor Du Dich selbst unnötig belastest. Du solltest also nicht nervös sein, sondern Dir erst einmal in aller Ruhe anhören, was Dir genau vorgeworfen wird und dann entscheiden, ob und wie Du den Sachverhalt aufklärst. Meist ergeben sich aus dem Gespräch noch allerlei Details, die der Vorladung nicht zu entnehmen sind.


----------



## Counselor (22 November 2004)

*Re: Schon, aber...*



			
				Nessy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es denn sein, dass solche Anbieter überhaupt an meine IP-Adresse kommen ???


Wenn du eine Webseite besuchst, dann übermittelt dein Rechner seine IP Adresse an den Webserver (damit der weiß, an welchen Rechner er die Webseite liefern soll). Der Webserver logt die Seitenaufrufe inkl. der IP Adresse des anfragenden Rechners mit.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 November 2004)

Hallo Nessy,

bei jedem Seitenaufruf werden die IP-Adressen mitgeloggt. Ohne IP-Adresse kann der Server die Seiten nicht ausliefern. 

Ich vermute, Du hast eine seriöse Bestätigungs-eMail erhalten und der eigentliche Anmelder hat eine fehlerhafte eMailadresse angegeben. Vielleicht einfach eine Scherzanmeldung. Du hast auf die Bestätigungsmail geklickt und damit Deine IP übermittelt. 

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Druide (26 November 2004)

*Re: Polizeiliche Vorladung: Falscher Name und Daten angegebe*



			
				Nessy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mir wird vorgeworfen, dass ich unter Nutzung von falschen Daten (Name, Adresse, Kontonummer usw.) mir Zugang zu einem kostenpflichtigen Anbieter verschafft zu haben.
> ...
> 
> Tatsache ist: Bei einem seriosenwirkenden Spam habe ich auf den Link geklickt. Auf dieser Seite wurde ich als schon vorhandenes Mitglied geführt. ...



Das eine muss nix zwangsläufig mit dem anderen zu tun haben. Denkbar wäre auch die Nutzung deiner IP über einen Fremdrechner (Trojaner -> Backdoor). Mir passiert, musste letzte Woche zur Polizei. Habe die Geschichte schon in einem WDR-Forum gepostet; *Hier der Link*



			
				Nessy schrieb:
			
		

> ..., da immer wenn ich die Seite beenden wollte, sofort ein Fenster auftauchte, ... . Mir blieb nur der Hardwarereset.



Beim nächsten Mal rufst du den Taskmanager auf. Unter dem Register "Prozesse" markierst du "iexplore.exe" und beendest den Prozess.   

VG/D


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

Der 25.11. ist nun rum, wäre schön wenn Du uns schildern würdest,
wie Deine Vorladung verlaufen ist und was dabei heraus kam.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2004)

An den eigentlichen Fragesteller:

War dies eine deutsche oder eine ausländische Seite?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2004)

Wenn der Antivirenscanner einen Trojaner bzw. ein Backdoor-Programm entdeckt und in die Quarantäne gestellt hat, wäre es ratsam, diesen als Kopie an die Polizei zu schicken, damit sie gegen diversen Programmierern ermittlen können.


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2005)

MDrummer schrieb:
			
		

> ....Kopie an die Polizei zu schicken, damit sie gegen diversen Programmierern ermittlen können.


Und wie soll das gehen? Im Quellcode stehen wohl kaum Name und Anschrift des Programmierers drin. Man bräuchte dazu schon die IP des Versenders doch auch die ist i. d. R. nicht die des Herstellers von Viren/Trojaneren bzw. nicht zuordenbar oder gefälscht.


----------

